# samsung ln46a540p2fxzc version ss02



## developper (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi guys
I have a samsung ln46a540p2fxzc , it does function correctly and some times display will be like in the picture


















it comes and go , 
I expect that capacitors are falty can you confirm me
thank you


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,
It may be the gpu failing. what is the machine doing at the time it does this? are you playing games etc, does the machine get very warm?


----------



## developper (Jun 14, 2016)

it occur when i open it first time , and randomly , some times it function normally and sometimes it goes like this 
and i use it as display for my multimedia pc , just youtube and films

and its really random, and ahen it go like this commands not respond


----------

